# Dr Fox Online Doctor and Pharmacy



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi 

Just wondering if any of you girls used Dr Fox to order your anti b's from for Hidden C? I'm quite nervous about using this site and just wanting to know it is safe to use, it looks like it is. 

Thank you 


Holly


----------

